# Cheapest car insurance ever! Who should I thank?



## ajapale (15 Sep 2005)

I renewed my car insurance to day for just over €300. This is the cheapest it has been in over 15 years.

My question is: Who should I thank for this? A few names spring to mind:

My gut instinct says Mary Harney, would I be right?

ajapale


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Sep 2005)

Who's the insurer, ajapale? _(no smilie for 'green-with-envy'...?)_


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2005)

Hibernian but One Direct were within €10 of them and One Direct give you the loan of €50 worth of prize bonds for the year.

I suspect the insurance companies do some kind of profiling and that I have moved into a more favourable category.

For many years I was insured by PMPA - Guradian - AXA but over the last few years the AXA quotations have been outrageously high. Again I think there is a bit of profiling going on here and that I have fallen out of their preferred demographic.

aj


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Sep 2005)

Dunno what way their actuaries crunch the numbers, but we must have a less favourable profile   - I moved from Hibernian last year (with a full NCB) because [broken link removed] got us a better insured-plus-spouse quote (from Eagle Star)...Nice work, anyway!


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Sep 2005)

ajapale said:
			
		

> Hibernian but One Direct were within €10 of them and One Direct give you the loan of €50 worth of prize bonds for the year.



AFAIK Hibernian are the underwriters for One Direct anyway?


----------



## Lemurz (16 Sep 2005)

I've found Hibernian competitive in recent years and use them to bargin down my current insurer (Allianz)

Best trick with Hibernian is to add you spouse to the policy and the premium drops further for some reason


----------



## wirelessdude (17 Sep 2005)

try [broken link removed] and see what the offer you...i've gone from 1008 last year with hibernian to 665 with them this year....they were 80 better than tesco car insurance which is hibernian under the tesco brand name


----------



## Guest120 (19 Sep 2005)

When talking about car insurance why do people only compare the cash price?

It's totally incorrect to compare an insurance policy based only on its price. 

I see no mention of make up of the policy, no claims roll back, excess, accident expenses cover, etc.., etc..,


----------



## michaelm (19 Sep 2005)

Lemurz said:
			
		

> Best trick with Hibernian is to add you spouse to the policy and the premium drops further for some reason


I think that only works if you're male and you add your wife (women, on paper , being a better risk - so you might not be driving all of the time).  I suspect if you're female and add your husband to a policy then the cost will either be unchanged or increase slightly.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Sep 2005)

Bluetonic said:
			
		

> I see no mention of make up of the policy, no claims roll back, excess, accident expenses cover, etc.., etc..,



And I would feel that most of these are expensive and unnecessary, but each to their own.


----------



## docallag (20 Sep 2005)

michaelm said:
			
		

> I think that only works if you're male and you add your wife (women, on paper , being a better risk - so you might not be driving all of the time). I suspect if you're female and add your husband to a policy then the cost will either be unchanged or increase slightly.



My girlfriend added me to her policy and it brought her premium down


----------



## Builder (26 Sep 2005)

Just renewed my insurance with AA insurance, the cheapest by far.  I got a quote from one insurance co. who advised me to try AA insurance and that they may be able to offer a cheaper quote than they would even though it was with their company.


----------



## Gunnerbar (30 Sep 2005)

Thought the reason premiums have dropped is because of the way claims are been dealt with now and hence awards have reduced significantly. 

Forgive the  ambiguousness!


----------



## Guest127 (1 Oct 2005)

last year my wife and 21 year old (female) provisional driver €1100.This year, now full licence for 22 year old €500. Dunno what cause this hugh drop, the extra year, the full licence, combo of both or just cheaper in general. my own insurance in june was around €400 for 3 year old corolla. included step back. agree with cc on most items being unnecessary extras except if you have a claim you dont want to lose all your ncb. step back pushes you back two years afaik. and it cost around €24. hibernian with one direct.


----------

